# Suche neuen Gamer PC (1200€)



## werd301 (5. Juli 2011)

*Suche neuen Gamer PC (1200€)*

Hey ich suche einen Gamer PC er sollte so im Preisbereich zwischen 1000 bis maximal 1300 € liegen. Meine einzigen Vorraussetzungen sind das er ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk hat und min. 8 GB Ram . Außerdem sollte er über min. 2 TB auf zwei Festplatten verteilt verfügen und sollte alle Aktuellen Spiele abspielen können . Der Pc soll übrigens vorallem zu aufnehmen von Spielen dienen. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Vorschläge für mich


----------



## werd301 (5. Juli 2011)

Will mir keiner antworten


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Willst Du das Budget denn unbedingt ausreizen? An sich kriegst Du nämlich für 700-800€ einen Top-PC, eine zweite 1Tb Festplatte kostet dann auch nur 40-50€ mehr. Wenn Du mehr als 800€ ausgibst, hast Du zwar eine weitere Leistungssteigerung, die Du aber dann überprortional teuer bezahlst.

Guvk zB mal hier der untere beispiel-PC: PCs Marke Eigenbau: Gaming-Power ab 400 Euro mit Tipps für Highend-Upgrades - PCs Marke Eigenbau: Basis-PCs für 550 bis 650 Euro  und auf der nächsten Seite "high end optionen" - ich persönlich würd bei Deinem budget so einen PC wie den für ca. 650€ nehmen, dazu als Grafikkarte eine Nvidia GTx 570, mehr aber nicht. Und halt die zweite Festplatte und ein BlurayLaufwerk statt DVD. Dann bist Du immer noch unter 1000€, selbst wenn windows noch dazukommt.


----------



## werd301 (5. Juli 2011)

Danke  aber glaubst du das das reicht um Battlefield 3 auf maximalen Einstellungen zu spielen und in 1080p aufzunehmen ?


----------



## Fraggerick (5. Juli 2011)

auf präsentationen lief bf3 mit einer gtx580. (und nicht auf max details)

sollten also eher 2 gtx 580 drinn sein um auch die filter hoch zu drehen...  merkste wat? dann sind die ersten tausend euro weg und du hast nur die grafikkarten...
verabschiede dich mal von den "maximalen einstellungen" oder verdoppel dein budget. Battlefield 3 trailers wasnt on max settings 0.0 - Electronic Arts UK Community

oder ggf auch 4 gtx 580 oder 2 gtx 590...


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. Juli 2011)

falsch, die die im forum erzählen das es nit max war sind banned, habe jetzt nur die erste seite gelesen, und da stand nix von nem link der des bestätigt. woher hat er das überhaupt, wird ds später noch klar? nicht mal die mods glauben es. also nix anderes als n gerücht. die engine sieht nicht so brachial aus, wie alle immer sagen, eine richtig gute engine ist die unreal 3. samaritan hat gezeigt was möglich ist und das auf 2 gtx580.

das wichtigste hat dir herbboy schon gesagt, was man noch denken könnte wäre ne ssd.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Also, wer sich von den "Ultra high"-Modi von Spielen verrückt machen lässt, ist selber schuld. FALLS es also einen extrem anfordernden maximal-Modus oder die Möglichkeit für extreme AA/AF-Werte geben sollte: einfach nicht beachten, das ist eher eine Art Demo bzw. für die Zukunft gedacht. Der "nur" High-modus sieht dann beim Spielen mit Sicherheit eh nicht merkbar "schlechter" aus und läuft mit jeder "obere Mittelklasse"-Grafikkarte dann auch passabel, da das Spel ansonsten eh von den Usern zerissen würde. Das war immer wieder mal bei dem ein oder anderen Shooter so, dass es einen besonderen Grafikmodus vor allem für die Screeshotvergleiche gab, für den man aber dann unvernünftig viel Geld für neue Hardware ausgeben müsste - FALLS es denn hier auch so sein sollte.


----------



## werd301 (6. Juli 2011)

Ok danke  Ich denke ich werde einfach einen normal hochwertigen GamerPC mit 16 GB Ram wählen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

Wozu denn 16GB ? ^^  das brauchst Du wenn überhaupt nur für professionelle Videobearbeitung - selbst 8GB bringen an sich noch nix, man röt nur aktuell zu 8GB, weil das in der Summe nur wenig Aufpreis zu 4GB sind und es "nicht schadet", aber 16GB? Das wäre echt viel zu viel


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. Juli 2011)

ich würde über ne ssd bei dem budget nachdenken, is nen luxusprodukt aber das teil gibt dir echt das gefühl "schnell" zu sein. ich kenne nur 2 personen die sagen sie würden sich nie wieder eine ssd kaufen und bei beiden nur deshalb weil es die Vertex2 war und die alle 3 monate am durchknallen ist ;-D


----------



## werd301 (6. Juli 2011)

@Herbboy  Die 16 GB Ram will ich einfach haben


----------



## werd301 (8. Juli 2011)

Was genau bringt ne SSD ?


----------



## quaaaaaak (8. Juli 2011)

eine ssd lässt programme schneller starten und den pc schneller hochfahren, jedoch bringt sie kein FPS mehr, aber du hast wirklich das gefühl von einem enormen geschwindgkeits boost


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2011)

Is halt teuer pro GB. Also Windows UND Spiele auf ne SSD wird nur was, wenn Du für die SSD locker 200€ aufwärts bezahlen würdest.


----------



## werd301 (8. Juli 2011)

Wie viel Speicher braucht den Windows 7 so ?


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Juli 2011)

auf ne 64gb ssd passen windows, office, antivir, outlook, firefox usw... plus 2-4 deiner lieblings games.

da ich zb nur bf_bc2 spiel passen also alle meine spiel auf ne ssd


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Also, ich hab hier win7 seit ca. 6 Monaten drauf, und 45GB sind belegt. Mit ner 60-64GB SSD würd ich also nur windows draufmachen.


----------



## werd301 (9. Juli 2011)

Und bringt das einen extremen Vorteil ? bzw. wie macht sich dieser bemerkbar ?


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

bootet extrem schnell..

aber 45gb für windows sind massig  hast du viel geraffel aufm desktop? und pr0ns im downloadordner vom firefox?  

also, ein jungfräuliches windows 7 home premium 64bit kommt auf 16gb, inkl bisschen systemsoftware (3dmark11, furmark, prime, cpu-z,gpu-z, speedfan, coretemp, chrome, antivir) treibern und updates.

ne ssd, windows ist in 30sekunden gebootet, programme, bilder und pdfs öffnen sich NACH dem doppelklick und nicht ein paar sekunden später, du kannst verzögerungsfrei durch bilder sliden... und spiele laden beim öffnen schneller (mehr bringt das in spielen nicht, ob nachladeruckler (wie zb in g III) wegbleiben, keine ahnung)

ist halt luxus


----------



## werd301 (9. Juli 2011)

bringt das was für Fraps ? also allgemein beim aufnehmen ?


----------



## werd301 (9. Juli 2011)

ach und wie schafft man das mit dem Windows darauf installieren wenn man das direkt vorinstalliert hat ?


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

musst du die schreibraten von ssds und festplatten vergleichen. keine ahnung ob sie da auch schneller sind. findest dann zb sowas: SSD für Fraps und Videobearbeitung ? - ForumBase


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

werd301 schrieb:


> ach und wie schafft man das mit dem Windows darauf installieren wenn man das direkt vorinstalliert hat ?


 
das ist dann pech... 

ne, wenn du keinen datenträger hast, die images für windows 7 gibts da Windows 7 Direkt Download Links musst nur die richtige passend zu deinem key auswählen.

dann halt einfach runterladen, brennen, neu instalieren. key eingeben, und glücklich werden.


----------

